# DIY Wood Skiff



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

I guess "how stable" is subjective. I am trying to avoid building this skiff and being disappointed if it is tippy. I want something stable enough that I can move about on the deck without taking great care not to lose my balance. I have no idea what to expect from this skiff.


----------



## WhiteDog70810 (May 6, 2008)

Will it be tippy? Probably, but how good is your balance? Mine is 40" at the widest point of the bottom and it doesn't bother me much, but mine is 16' long and my sides angle out 6". I wouldn't radius the chines because it will decrease your initial stability. A flat bottom boat relies on initial stability and might feel pretty tippy it you soften the chines on that narrow of a hull. Another two foot length would make it more useful IMO, but it will still be tippy if you are clumsy.

Nate


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

I built the 16' version of this skiff http://bateau.com/studyplans/GF14_study.php?prod=GF14. I am very happy with it. The beam is a little wider than you're specifying though. The 16' version uses the same amount of plywood more glass and epoxy though.


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

tomahawk said:


> I built the 16' version of this skiff http://bateau.com/studyplans/GF14_study.php?prod=GF14. I am very happy with it. The beam is a little wider than you're specifying though. The 16' version uses the same amount of plywood more glass and epoxy though.


You did a great job on that skiff tomahawk! I can really appreciate it having built my first boat last summer. I built a small dory/drifter for trout fishing. I will be taking a close look at some of the finish products you used, and may have a question or two.

The skiff I am looking at is the 14' Chalmette from Spira International. I have the plans, and am leaning towards scaling them up a little. I would add 1 frame to the straight part of the skiff and maintain the same spacing between frames as called for by the plans. The width, I am considering scaling to add 2". So it would be about a 6% scale on the frames and about 14% on the length. This would result in a length of 15' 9-1/2", a max bottom width of 39-1/2", and a max beam of 44". If I do an actual scale on the frames, the side height would increase about 1/2". On a more complicated hull, I wouldn't consider deviating the beam, but I think I will be fine with these changes.


----------



## tomahawk (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks! 
Thats a cool looking little skiff. I would like try a ply on frame build one day. I do like the stitch and glue method though. It is very forgiving.


----------



## eagle24 (Jan 4, 2016)

tomahawk said:


> Thanks!
> Thats a cool looking little skiff. I would like try a ply on frame build one day. I do like the stitch and glue method though. It is very forgiving.


My first boat was ply on frame, so I am curious about the stitch and glue method. I found the ply on frame method extremely easy. Once the frame is complete, it's really a piece of cake. I'll start a thread and post pics of this skiff as I build it.


----------

